# Semáforos en Excel



## helpdeskes

Hola a todos, 
A ver si alguién más experto me puede orientar.
Estoy intentando hacer algo tipo "semaforo" y con la función que existe en Excel de "Formato Condicional" no me funciona.
Os explico un poco la idea, según el valor de una celda (porcentajes) me gustaría que en otra celda me ponga un color (Verde, amarillo o rojo) según si se cumplen los valores, como si es > X un color, si está entre <X=> otro color, y si <X el otro color.
No sé si existe otra forma más sencilla, tipo macro o formulas.
Espero haberme explicado correctamente.
Un millón de gracias de antemano.

Saludos


----------



## Greg Truby

Sí, asi funcionan los formatos condicionales.  Nada más, ponga "Formula Is" y algo como =$A$1 >= 0.5 y el formato para amarillo.  Luego añade otra condicion para verde.  Y se pone color rojo como normal.  O se define rojo también pero usando NOT(ISBLANK()) como parte de la condición.


----------



## helpdeskes

Hola Greg, ante todo gracias por la respuesta, pero no consigo hacerlo, es decir, más bien no me sale, no obstante lo seguiré intentando hasta dar con ello mediante "Formula Is".
Saludos y gracias.


----------



## Greg Truby

Lo más probable es que es solamente una cuestión de organización de la lógica y de asegurar que la referencias sean de forma absoluta/relativa correcta.  ¿Qué son las condiciones para cada color? ¿Dónde están las celdas que controlan el color y dónde están las celdas que salen pintadas?


----------



## helpdeskes

Hola Greg! No he podido probar e "investigar" nuevamente dado que estuve unos días "OUT" (incluyendo una gripe).

Voy a ponerme/intentarlo nuevamente, os comento puede que sea un problema de lógica como comentas, es esto más o menos lo que "intento" conseguir, por si alguién me puede "refrescar"/"guiar".

+ 5% > Objetivo (color verde)
= - 2% < Objetivo (color amarillo)
- 5% < Objetivo (color rojo)
De un porcentaje que hay en una celda en concreto (K9) que existe la siguiente fórmula (100%-I39)


miles de gracias de antemano.
Saludos,


----------



## Greg Truby

Bueno, en este ejemplo las celdas en H salen pintados basados en el contenido de I y K.



_(Haz un cliq sobre la imagen estampilla para ver más grande.)_


----------



## Greg Truby

Puede ser que usted encuentra esta interesante.  Especialmente el ejemplo de Tom (Right-Click).


----------



## helpdeskes

Hola Greg, 
Finalmente conseguí hacerlo mediante el primer ejemplo que me pusiste, el del gráfico.
Costó un poquito pero valió la pena, las variables de AND, en mi caso las tuve que separar por ";" y funcionó sin problemas.
Miles de gracias por tu/vuestra inestimable e incansable ayuda.
Saludos a todos desde España.


----------



## ecipriano

Puedes usar el formato condicional de la siguiente manera. Supongamos que el valor a evaluar está en C5. Queremos que si el valor es mayor que 5 la celda se ponga verde. Si es 5 naranja y si es menor, pero al mismo tiempo no está vacía, que se ponga roja.
En la celda que deba cambiar de color activas el formato condicional y en la condición 1 cambias "valor de celda" por "formula". Y a la derecha tecleas:"=C5>5". Luego pulsas formato y en "tramas" seleccionas el color verde. Luego pulsas en "agregar" para agregar otra condición. Repites la operación con esta nueva fórmula:"=C5=5" y el color naranja/amarillo. Y por último, agregas otra condición con la fórmula:"=Y(NO(C5="");C5<5)". Con ella consigues que si no hay valor en C5 no pase nada. Acuérdate de dar formato de trama rojo y ya está listo.

Espero que te sirva.
Saludos.


----------

